# Which California Natural to chose?...advice please?



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

*Which California Natural to choose?...advice please?*

Hi, I've been lurking and researching here on and off since I got my wonderful Ruby two years ago. I'm not really a "NewGoldenMama" anymore, but that's my name.

Anyway, over the last months Ruby has become increasingly itchy and now has developed hot spots on her tummy. 

I think I'm going to switch from Canidae (which I only recently learned has made changes) to CN. 

I'm just unsure which formula to use. A couple of people have recommended Herring and Sweet Potato, but I was leaning toward the Chicken & Rice since it has higher protein. 

Could anyone give some opinions please? Ruby is on the smaller side, she weighs about 58lb. and has a wonderful healthy slim figure. I'm not sure if that matters in all of this.

TIA for any info you can offer.

I'm also open to other food suggestions that might be better.

Thanks


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

All formulas are good and I would just go with what yr dogs love best!!.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

NewGoldenMama said:


> I'm also open to other food suggestions that might be better.
> 
> Thanks


Something better than CN? Blasphemy. I've never used it. Not sold in my area.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

NewGoldenMama said:


> Hi, I've been lurking and researching here on and off since I got my wonderful Ruby two years ago. I'm not really a "NewGoldenMama" anymore, but that's my name.
> 
> Anyway, over the last months Ruby has become increasingly itchy and now has developed hot spots on her tummy.
> 
> ...


First, welcome to the (posting) forum!:wavey:

What formula of Canidae does Ruby eat? If you're pleased with how she is doing on it (save the itchy skin business), try the CN product that most closely matches that Canidae's main nutrient counts (protein/fat/carbs/fiber/etc). Also recommend you check out Healthwise kibble - made by the same company as CN, it also features quality, limited-source/low-allergenic ingredients with slightly higher protein than CN and is about the same cost as Canidae (the HW Chicken & Oatmeal Adult is also particularly similiar in key nutrient counts to the Canidae ALS). The Innova Adult formula (also by Naturapet/the maker of CN) might be another good option, yet comes with more ingredients (and therefore, potential allergens) and a higher price tag. As all of these Naturapet products contain less calories than the Canidae, any of their formulas should keep your girl on the sleek side. Best of luck with whatever you decide to try and be sure to let us know how Ruby makes out with it!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been feeding CA Natural for at least 3 years now, though I have only been feeding it exclusively for the last 1 1/2 years or so. The only thing I have found is that the Herring and Sweet Potato has fewer calories and so my dogs were always hungry when we were on it. Now I just switch back and forth between Chicken and Rice and Lamb and Rice. 

I love what it does to their coats. They are so soft and shiny, even my lab/golden mix. And they never stink!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

i have used a number of Natura Pet Food Co products. My 2 cents in this discussion is for you to consider: California Natural Chicken Meal and Rice Puppy formula. All puppy formulas are automatically "all life stages" formulas so don't be thrown off by the labeling. This formula is 26% protein and 16% fat - which means there are fewer carbohydrates than the adult formula and with dogs that often often translates to staying toned and trim. The CN Chicken and Rice Puppy is also very simple in ingredients which may help your dog.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I've used the CN Herring and Sweet Potato version and my dogs loved it. The herring version is really good because it is a fish protein, which most dogs aren't allergic to compared to chicken and lamb (not saying that chicken and lamb are high allergens, just comparing). 

Personally, I would start with the herring formula since it has the best chance of working, let your dogs system clean itself out and get rid of any allergies and THEN you can venture to the chicken or lamb formula. This way you have a better chance of seeing if perhaps the chicken is the allergen or the lamb is the allergen etc. This is basically an elimination diet.

Healthwise is also another food food to look at. When I left CN, I went to Healthwise (made by the same company). Healthwise, like mentioned before, also has a limited ingredient list (not as limited as CN, but very limited) and those ingredients are high quality. What Healthwise offers is a much higher protein/fat content than CN. I am currently feeding the lamb formula of Healthwise and I believe it is at 26% or 27% protein compared to the 21% of CN Herring. 

My dog also has some sensitivities to something in a good food that had a lot of ingredients and he cleared up on CN, and has stayed totally cleared up on Healthwise.

Also, are you sure it isn't seasonal allergies that's bothering your dog? Food allergies often don't just show up, but seasonal allergies affect our dogs just like they do people. It is about that time. 

Sorry for long response, just a lot of experience dealing with CN.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with Bock-it very well could be seasonal allergies, as opposed to something in the food. It is definitely allergy season here in Wisconsin-the dogs are fine but I am sneezing like crazy, and got bit by some gnats or something and have a little rash around my neck now


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

Bock said:


> Healthwise is also another food food to look at. When I left CN, I went to Healthwise (made by the same company). Healthwise, like mentioned before, also has a limited ingredient list (not as limited as CN, but very limited) and those ingredients are high quality. What Healthwise offers is a much higher protein/fat content than CN. I am currently feeding the lamb formula of Healthwise and I believe it is at 26% or 27% protein compared to the 21% of CN Herring....
> 
> 
> Also, are you sure it isn't seasonal allergies that's bothering your dog? Food allergies often don't just show up, but seasonal allergies affect our dogs just like they do people. It is about that time.


Thanks for all the quick responses everyone. Yes, I too am not sure it's the food bothering her. It never did before and the formula change was almost a year ago. It seems she would have had a reaction a long time ago. However, just learning about the changes they made, coupled with her hot spots, have made me want to find a simpler and more reliable food.

Now I'm torn between CN and Healthwise. I had looked at Healthwise but then completely forgot about it. Now I'm even more confused again. 

Totally OT, but is there a way to change my screen name?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NewGoldenMama said:


> Thanks for all the quick responses everyone. Yes, I too am not sure it's the food bothering her. It never did before and the formula change was almost a year ago. It seems she would have had a reaction a long time ago. However, just learning about the changes they made, coupled with her hot spots, have made me want to find a simpler and more reliable food.
> 
> Now I'm torn between CN and Healthwise. I had looked at Healthwise but then completely forgot about it. Now I'm even more confused again.
> 
> Totally OT, but is there a way to change my screen name?


Since they are both made by natura, you can compare and contrast on their website... www.naturapet.com


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Since they are both made by natura, you can compare and contrast on their website... www.naturapet.com


Yeah, I think I've got the Natura site memorized from looking at it so much. I think the decision has been made for me though as NO ONE around here seems to carry Healthwise. I called every retailer w/in 15 mi. who carries Natura, and they hadn't even heard of Healthwise. They all have CN though.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the CN Chicken and Rice is a wonderful food for coats& skin. Does Ruby get fish oil?


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I think the CN Chicken and Rice is a wonderful food for coats& skin. Does Ruby get fish oil?


No. Should she?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My golden Raleigh developed a sudden food allergy, and got itchy/hot spots for the first time. Our vet had us add fish oil(we gave Nordic Naturals bc it has no mercury etc) as well as switch foods(we changed to California Natural), and we gave benadryl for 3 days to boost the process. It really cleared up the problem. He tested for follicolitis (sp)and staph first.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

NewGoldenMama said:


> Yeah, I think I've got the Natura site memorized from looking at it so much. I think the decision has been made for me though as NO ONE around here seems to carry Healthwise. I called every retailer w/in 15 mi. who carries Natura, and they hadn't even heard of Healthwise. They all have CN though.


CN is a good food so that's ok. One idea is that if the retailers do carry CN, then they SHOULD be order to order Healthwise for you if you choose to go that route. Either food will be fine, just depends on what exactly you want.

Fish oil is a good option you can add start adding before you go through the process of switching foods. While it's not something that is NEEDED, some have had really good success with it. There are a lot of different types. I used liquid salmon oil for awhile. You can order some online (search for fish oil or salmon oil using the search feature at top of page in the links for some good websites) or buy some from a local pet shop.

Right now Tysen is being affected by, I believe, season allergies. He is itchy and licking himself quite a bit right now-more than usual. Both of my dogs are extra itchy but the pollen count is so high right now I'm not surprised.


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know. Ruby has always scratched & chewed her legs and paws a bit. It never seemed excessive, so I just assumed it was a normal dog thing. Looking back I wonder if that was the case. Now she has visual evidence on her belly. There are red patches all over the area with little hair. I feel so bad. I certainly would hope she doesn't have them elsewhere. She would have lost hair if that were the case right? 

I will call the vet to rule out anything serious. I still want to change the food though as I don't think I have an especially holistic vet practice and they'll just treat with medication.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Many dogs seem to benefit from the boost of omega 3s in a daily dose of salmon oil (containing or adding vitamin E). For us, the best deal has been buying human grade salmon oil gel caps at a reasonably priced drug store. You're purchasing a higher grade product (fewer contaminants) at a more reasonable price.


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

MyBentley said:


> Many dogs seem to benefit from the boost of omega 3s in a daily dose of salmon oil (containing or adding vitamin E). For us, the best deal has been buying human grade salmon oil gel caps at a reasonably priced drug store. You're purchasing a higher grade product (fewer contaminants) at a more reasonable price.


How do you know what dose to give?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

NewGoldenMama said:


> How do you know what dose to give?


The formula I've seen most often for dogs is 1,000 mg for every 20 lb of body weight. 

That said, I've never given that much. I give them one 1,000 mg gel cap with breakfast each day. The kibble formula also has some. That seems to work for my dogs, but I do know some people who give two 1,000 mg per day. I would always start on the low end when trying a supplement and not give more than needed. You need to give it some time to see the effects.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Garfield said:


> As all of these Naturapet products contain less calories than the Canidae, any of their formulas should keep your girl on the sleek side.


Actually, Innova is higher in calories than all of the Canidae formulas, including their grain free products.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I changed Jake form Nutro Lamb & Rice to CA Lamb & Rice. He is still itching, so I'm going to assume that he allergic to the lamb and try the fish formula.He has been on the CA for over a month. I hope it helps. He has a great coat, but chronic ears issues, chews his feet and he smells. I chose CA because it has few ingredients and would hopefully be easier to isolate what Jake is allergic to.Hope this helps.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

kwhit said:


> Actually, Innova is higher in calories than all of the Canidae formulas, including their grain free products.


Not according to the nutrient analysis for each food - save Canidae's Platinum/Senior formula, all of their foods range from 3900 - 4125 kcal/kg, while Innova's formulas range from 3328 - 3914 kcal/kg.


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

Garfield said:


> First, welcome to the (posting) forum!:wavey:
> 
> As all of these Naturapet products contain less calories than the Canidae, any of their formulas should keep your girl on the sleek side.



Hhhhmmm. That might give me the opposite concern with Ruby. Will fewer calories and less protein be OK for her? She's already so slim. The vet calls her a perfect example of what a healthy dog should look like as most dogs they see are overweight, but I don't want to make her too skinny either.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

NewGoldenMama said:


> Hhhhmmm. That might give me the opposite concern with Ruby. Will fewer calories and less protein be OK for her? She's already so slim. The vet calls her a perfect example of what a healthy dog should look like as most dogs they see are overweight, but I don't want to make her too skinny either.


Of the NaturaPet products, the Healthwise Chicken Meal & Oatmeal Adult (your Naturapet supplier should be able to order it) looks to be the most comparable to the majority of grain-inclusive Canidae formulas in terms of protein, fat, carb and fiber counts, so Ruby would be likely be getting consistent amounts of those things keeping her at a healthy weight now (assuming Ruby's not currently eating grain-free Canidae?). The calorie count in this particular HW formula is ~3700 kcal/kg while Canidae averages ~4000 kcal/kg, so the difference isn't such that it should have a tremendous effect on Ruby's weight and certainly not to a degree that couldn't be compensated for by a slight adjustment to the feeding amounts (or even formula) if need be. As with any dog, depending on their build, age, activity, sensitivities, etc, there is no way of knowing how they will respond to a new food until they actually try it, but starting her on a quality, low-allergen food that is in league with the nutrient levels of the Canidae she's on might be a good "jumping off" point.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I too agree with Bock, I think the fish formula food would be my first try. It is not uncommon for chicken to be the culprit. My Hali was on the same food for about 4-5 yrs., Eukanuba Lg Breed, before developing allergies. Had her tyroid tested and that was NOT the problem and since it was an onset, I ruled out environment. She lost all the hair on her belly and developed red welts and sores that wept. (Gold Bond helped clear those up). Switched her to Solid Gold Barking at the Moon, salmon and rice, and she cleared up. I am currently feeding Pro Plan Select salmon and rice as the Solid Gold was not available locally and I was having to have it shipped to me. $$$$$$
She is 7 and a little overweight and I only feed 1 1/2 cups a day. Must be the Purina is too fatty. Found that Petco is carrying the Solid Gold now so I think I am going to try going back as it is high protein, low carb. CA Naturals are not available here so that is not an option and I also tried the green bean filler trick and she broke out again. Go figure, ever heard of a dog that is allergic to green beans?


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Hate to throw another food option at you (trust me I know how it is!!) but I feed Max Wellness Core. He suddenly developed severe skin problems. It started out with him randomly scratching and it just got worse. He started to pull out his fur on his belly until it was almost bald. He made himself bleed...it was heartbreaking. After no help from the vet, who just wanted to medicate him, I frantically searched for different foods. Finally found Wellness Core. It's pretty high in protein (it's 42%, I believe for the Fish and Original formulas). The Reduced Fat is 32% protein and it's grain-free which is a plus. Anyway, it completely solved the problem. He may have developed an allergy to grain but whatever the problem was...it's over now! Now, his fur is almost completely grown back and he's constantly getting compliments on his coat! Another plus, is that it's available at Petco so it's a convenient pick-up when I'm out and about. 
On the flip-side, I feed Brutus California Natural Lamb & Rice after taking him off of Wellness (just the regular brand) which was causing terrible gas and just made him stink in general. He LOVES CN!! His coat is smooth...and no more stink!!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Just a small correction to the above post. All the Wellness Core (grain-free) formulas are at 33-34% protein. It's a nice more moderate protein choice of the grain-frees.


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Ruby just had her first serving of CN Herring & Sweet Potato. She LOVED it. I always thought she didn't finish her meals for lack of appetite, but clearly that wasn't the case. I feel so bad now. 

I discovered a wonderful new place to buy her food that specializes in healthy holistic nutrition for Pets. The owner actually gives seminars on animal nutrition and they attend conferences at Penn State to stay up-to-date. He seemed very interested in the chemistry of it all. He talked to me for quite a while and was very informative. He confirmed a good choice in the CN. He also recommended adding Flax Seed Oil to her food to clear up, and then maintain, healthy skin.

Hopefully we are finally on the right track.

Thanks for all your input. We'll definitely be hanging around here for Golden tips, support, and friendship!

P.S. I'm officially no longer NewGoldenMama. My new screen name is much more fitting.


----------

